

Clojure Transients - fogus
http://clojure.org/transients

======
drcode
very nice- now I can finally write arc's accum macro in clojure without having
it feel like an ugly hack.

~~~
rincewind
I am interested in the "ugly hack". Did you use atoms or write your own
coroutines with clojure-cont?

~~~
drcode
atoms.

------
jrockway
Too bad the the programmer is required to perform the optimization, rather
than the compiler or runtime.

